
Duckduckgo gets more than 10M direct queries per day in 2016 - billmalarky
https://duckduckgo.com/traffic.html
======
AndrewWarner
I feel like we've watched Gabriel build this site here on Hacker News.

He used to post a lot in the early days. I just came across a post he added to
HN about a company he started before DuckDuckGo. (That company closed.)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42276)

~~~
_zekiel
I work with Gabe every day and I know how much he appreciates the continued
support from the HN community. Generally, it sounds like he/we should post
more :)

What content would you be most interested in following?

"paging epi0Bauqu!"

------
billmalarky
This url has been posted before of course, but every 6 months or so I wonder
how DDG's traffic is doing. So far I've always been pleasantly surprised.

I do wonder if there will be a tipping point where DDG grows like crazy and
actually becomes the 2nd largest search engine mainly because it actually
differs from google unlike bing.

~~~
Freak_NL
Having an alternative to the might of Google is something I value greatly. I
am glad DuckDuckGo is getting more popular. I have noticed that Google has
gotten more and more localized in the search results returned, whereas
DuckDuckGo doesn't care where I live or who I am; I prefer the latter.

~~~
NathanKP
What I've noticed is that Google is trying to be too smart. Their search
result quality went down big time about a month ago and I noticed that for
many queries they were dropping some of the query words I had entered so that
they could give me "more results", but the results they gave me ended up being
terrible.

~~~
ams6110
Agree. Also it seems to me that +term and -term don't really have any effect
anymore, you just get whatever results Google thinks you are looking for.

~~~
click170
When that stopped working is when I went with DDG full time for my searching
needs at home and at work. And I don't yet regret it either.

------
tdkl
I wonder why mobile Chrome on Android (probably on iOS as well) hasn't got an
option to set Duckduckgo as default search? The desktop Chrome does.

~~~
AdamSC1
The desktop version of Chrome allows you to select from any of the search
properties you've visited. But, just like Chrome on mobile DuckDuckGo is not
available by default.

------
mbrd
What happened to the API searches around mid-January? They seem to drop off
from ~11m to ~7m over the space of a week.

~~~
ATsch
probably a big (ab?)user reducing the amount of queries or being told to do
so.

